# London Jan 13th...PICS!!!



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok so here are the pics of me, CurveyEm, Fatchicksrockuk and Runningman at the Big Girls Paradise Party. We looked damned good!!! Howeve, these pics were taken on my phone since the batterys in the digicam had died...even though they were new, lol. Next time we will get some hella better pics. 

We were drunk...so cut us some slack on the silly faces, lol








This is Em...TA DAAAA, lol. She had on the cuttest dress!!! She is so effing HOT!!!





This is me trying to look hot but too drunk to realise my finger is no where near my lips, lol.





This is Mike mocking me....kinda funny that he can hit his lips even though he was WAY drunker than any of us, lol





Em was in love with my belly...as was everyone..and I wore a shirt that didn't quite cover it all....Im provocative like that, lol.





And I had no problems grabbing Em's boobs, lol...get me drunk and Im not so shy anymore, hahaha.





This is a Mike sandwich with yummy Em filling. 





And this is a Mike sandwich with a fatty Donni filling. 





My phone took a crap in this pic, lol...this is me and the hot woman working the party....I believe her name was Maria...I adored her and flirted my pants off with her....taught her what a "box" is, lol...and she went around asking everyone if they liked boxes, lmao. Was very comical indeed!!


Well that's most of the good ones! We had a hella good time. Mike and I plan on going to many many more of them. Our next outting will be on Feb 3rd...so if anyone wants to come down...let us know..and we'll hang out together.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 21, 2007)

Now, given that all we had were our camera phones after the BRAND NEW (!!) batteries in my camera didn't even have enough juice to turn it on LOL, I think we did quite well!!

Mike


----------



## Emma (Jan 21, 2007)

omg my teeth look fucking bright yellow LOL


----------



## runningman (Jan 21, 2007)

I think my eyes give no hint that I'm about to pass out drunk in the club............. :doh: Well ok, maybe a little. 

Great pics guys. Shame I'm in there spoiling them!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2007)

runningman said:


> I think my eyes give no hint that I'm about to pass out drunk in the club............. :doh: Well ok, maybe a little.
> 
> Great pics guys. Shame I'm in there spoiling them!



umm..you're not spoiling them 

Cute pics guys!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 21, 2007)

how awesome, i'm rather jealous!! glad to hear you guys had fun though!


----------



## runningman (Jan 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> umm..you're not spoiling them
> 
> Cute pics guys!



Wow I think I got my first ever fan mail!! Thank you very much. I think I'm trapped here in my room now though coz I can't fit my ego through the door!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2007)

runningman said:


> Wow I think I got my first ever fan mail!! Thank you very much. I think I'm trapped here in my room now though coz I can't fit my ego through the door!!



lol..Well..glad to give you an ego boost I guess 

You're cute and you know it..lol..don't try that shy guy thing with me


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 21, 2007)

cool pics ive been meaning to go to them there partys....are they good?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 21, 2007)

tootsmendozer said:


> cool pics ive been meaning to go to them there partys....are they good?




Well if they weren't good, they are now!!! We had lots and lots of fun!!!! Anywhere can be fun though, if you are with the right people!


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 21, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well if they weren't good, they are now!!! We had lots and lots of fun!!!! Anywhere can be fun though, if you are with the right people!



thats a very true statment right there, so are they held like bi-monthly or something? i could just go on the site but you guys know right now and i wont need to search about haha yes im lazy


----------



## Emma (Jan 21, 2007)

tootsmendozer said:


> thats a very true statment right there, so are they held like bi-monthly or something? i could just go on the site but you guys know right now and i wont need to search about haha yes im lazy



Monthly. We're going again on the 3rd.


----------



## GPL (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome pics!
Bigbelly and Em are looking so extremely cute:smitten: 
Two gorgeous women together. I so wish I was there and got sandwiched by the two of you:batting: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Monthly. We're going again on the 3rd.


stupid question third of feb right? hmm may go then


----------



## Emma (Jan 21, 2007)

tootsmendozer said:


> stupid question third of feb right? hmm may go then



Yup, 3rd of Feb. I shall be there being a depressing moron as it's the valentines day dance and I'll be going with a loved up couple


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them  

Btw, Em somehow reminds me of my older sister in her younger days.....


----------



## Emma (Jan 21, 2007)

How come I have red eye in all the pictures? Yet no one else (bar mike in one) seems to?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> How come I have red eye in all the pictures? Yet no one else (bar mike in one) seems to?



Maybe you are possessed  lol kidding

I don't know..maybe it's your eye color


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2007)

Yay for drunken bbw fun! Nice to see such big smiles on all of your faces. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 21, 2007)

Thankyou for posting pics, I kept wondering how you all got on! You all look so good, and Em I love your outfit, the top looks gorgeous, or is it a dress? How was the actual event though? I know you all would have had a great time together anyway, but was the actual dance any good?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> ... and Em I love your outfit, the top looks gorgeous, or is it a dress?



Oh yeah! I LOVE Em's red jacket. And Donni? I never knew that was your name.. so cute. That yellow top is adorable on you.


----------



## Emma (Jan 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Em I love your outfit, the top looks gorgeous, or is it a dress? How was the actual event though? I know you all would have had a great time together anyway, but was the actual dance any good?



It's a dress  I got it from evans, but I don't think they sell it anymore. The event was so-so, but I think that was because it was Jan so not so many people were out due to lack of money. So I'm gonig to give it a try again


----------



## Emma (Jan 22, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh yeah! I LOVE Em's red jacket. /QUOTE]
> 
> I love that jacket too, but it was my friends and I lost it last wednesday. :doh:


----------



## vlrga (Jan 22, 2007)

The girls have pretty eyes, and the guys have nice smiles!  Glad you all had fun.


----------



## Tad (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome--I'm amazed phones takes such good pics these days! Of course, so long as we can see you all the pics will be good ones, you all looked lovely, and not as drunk as you apparently were!

-Ed


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 22, 2007)

great pics :blush: :wubu: 

thanks for sharing   

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Yup, 3rd of Feb. I shall be there being a depressing moron as it's the valentines day dance and I'll be going with a loved up couple


  aw bless well ever single person hates valentines day....sept me really.....for some unknown reason...probably cos i dont have to spend money bwahahahah


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a good night was had by all.

Re camera phones: My wife bought me a digi camera about 2 or 3 years ago for £170. Not only is the thing rubbish by todays comparison but its outshown by most of the reasonable camera phones out there. The only thing it still does better is..... well not much actually.

That said I still prefer film as I have a film camera that costs peanuts (except getting the film processed.  )


----------



## Fairia (Jan 22, 2007)

Whoo, what a bod you have there, BigBelly :wubu: !


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pictures, it sounds like you guys and gals had a great time!

Just one thing I'm curious about... I've seen some other dance pics from the UK and there often seems to be a girl or girls dressed in a Playboy Bunny like outfit... Are they hostesses or something? Is that something that is commonly done in the UK?

fa_man_stan


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 22, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures, it sounds like you guys and gals had a great time!
> 
> Just one thing I'm curious about... I've seen some other dance pics from the UK and there often seems to be a girl or girls dressed in a Playboy Bunny like outfit... Are they hostesses or something? Is that something that is commonly done in the UK?
> 
> fa_man_stan



erm some times gilrs just wear em to look good, not having been to the parts they may have been hosts but yeah some people just like dressing up i guess heh


----------



## Emma (Jan 22, 2007)

tootsmendozer said:


> aw bless well ever single person hates valentines day....sept me really.....for some unknown reason...probably cos i dont have to spend money bwahahahah



Well you could sit in the corner with me and throw rocks at everyone coz they play dire music.


----------



## Emma (Jan 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## Emma (Jan 22, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures, it sounds like you guys and gals had a great time!
> 
> Just one thing I'm curious about... I've seen some other dance pics from the UK and there often seems to be a girl or girls dressed in a Playboy Bunny like outfit... Are they hostesses or something? Is that something that is commonly done in the UK?
> 
> fa_man_stan



The girls that do it at the BGP parties are hostesses.


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jan 23, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> The girls that do it at the BGP parties are hostesses.


ah see i didnt know that, and dire music? what kind of dire music? cos i wont stand for that, ill make up my own music if its that bad


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 23, 2007)

Um, raaaaawrr :smitten: 

Don't worry about the drunken dazedness. You could blow your nose and look sexy doing it. I'm simply overwhelmed by the sheer roly-poly hot-tasticness here.


----------



## Emma (Jan 23, 2007)

tootsmendozer said:


> ah see i didnt know that, and dire music? what kind of dire music? cos i wont stand for that, ill make up my own music if its that bad



It wasn't that bad actually, I just love moaning. lol Just regular pop or r&b actually, nothing too dire like 70's party music or anything. If I can cope with it anyone can lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2007)

Great pics guys and gals!

Thanks for sharing them...I've never been to England and long to go someday.


Dennis


----------



## formerking (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok so here are the pics of me, CurveyEm, Fatchicksrockuk and Runningman at the Big Girls Paradise Party. We looked damned good!!! Howeve, these pics were taken on my phone since the batterys in the digicam had died...even though they were new, lol. Next time we will get some hella better pics.
> 
> We were drunk...so cut us some slack on the silly faces, lol
> .....
> ...



Looks like you had a lot of fun, which should help with the naturalization in Europe. Best wishes.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

and to think that i am only 6 hours away... oh... i wanna come party with the dimmers of london.... ::sigh::


----------



## Emma (Jan 24, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> and to think that i am only 6 hours away... oh... i wanna come party with the dimmers of london.... ::sigh::



Does it only take 6 hours to fly over? COME! lol I'm 4 hours from london myself lol


----------



## CuteFatChick (Jan 29, 2007)

like you guys had much fun. Makes me want to hop a plane to party with you guys!!


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 30, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> omg my teeth look fucking bright yellow LOL



How do you get them so bright?? Mine are dull yellow!


----------



## Emma (Jan 30, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> How do you get them so bright?? Mine are dull yellow!



Dick. lol I think it must be the camera light.


----------

